# More pics from last year



## wingplowwilly (Jan 2, 2007)

Rt. 95 n @ Rt. 4


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice pictures are you out of bellville?


----------



## wingplowwilly (Jan 2, 2007)

*no*

Nope, Midstate


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

bugthug;354245 said:


> Nice pictures are you out of bellville?


Is there a town called Bellville in RI?


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Antnee77;354761 said:


> Is there a town called Bellville in RI?


Yeah in North kingstown


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Bellville is towards the southern part of NK. The Bellville facility is right on Rt.1 just south of Ten Rod Rd. J.


----------



## wingplowwilly (Jan 2, 2007)

*belville*

yup, about a half a mile on the right


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh, I know where that is. Near Razee? Never knew it was called Belville, though.


----------



## snowdodger (Jan 23, 2007)

*it's snowing yAAAAAAA !*

 It's snowing just got the call got to go to work.
yaaaaaaaaaaa I got mail.


----------

